
Apply HN: DevJoy-Developer Sourcing Tool with Focus on Minimising Recruiter Spam - zelloworld
DevJoy scans the web<i>, and maintains a database of ~3 million developer profiles. It provides powerful tools to developers to minimise recruiter spam, and to recruiters to search and filter the ideal candidates for their company.<p></i>(Github, Bitbucket, Gitlab, Stackoverflow, Twitter, LinkedIn)<p>For developers (devs)<p>===<p>We allow devs to see and update their profile.<p>We are annoyed by recruiter spam ourselves, and are building tools to give devs the power to minimise recruiter spam:<p>Spam Lists:<p>- DevJoy maintains a global spam list of recruiting agencies<p>- Each dev can add to &#x2F; update the spam list locally for his&#x2F;her profile<p>- A recruiter who is on the spam lists (global + local profile) would not see the dev&#x27;s profile in the search results<p>- We also plan on creating plugins so that the devs can sync their DevJoy spam lists with their email service (gmail, outlook). This will help avoid any recruiter spam from DevJoy as well as from all other sources.<p>Job Search Status:<p>- We allow devs to set their status as ‘Actively looking’ &#x2F; ‘Passively looking’ &#x2F; ‘Not looking’.<p>- Devs whose status is ‘Not looking’ will not show up in any search results.<p>===<p>For recruiters<p>===<p>- DevJoy provides a wide range of options to  filter developer profiles, such as:<p>-- contributions to specific open-source projects on Github &#x2F; Bitbucket &#x2F; Gitlab with relevant language &#x2F; stack<p>-- devs connected to any of your team members (for referrals)<p>-- location specific search<p>-- contributions on specific topics on Stackoverflow<p>-- packages on NPM, RubyGems and other package managers<p>- Referral recruiting - you can uncover  if any candidates are connected with your team members on twitter, linkedin<p>- Tools to collaborate internally with your team: create shortlists, internal notes<p>===<p>We are working on the prototype and will have something to show the community soon!<p>We encourage you to put your criticism and feedback below.
======
brudgers
What is the monetization strategy?

